# Repainted 8N Fuel Tank



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is a photo of an orginal 8N fuel tank, repainted with a product called "Tank Tone". This is a wonderful product it covers really well, easy to use, and makes a dirty and nasty old tank look brand new.

I wish I had taken a before photo of the tank, so you could have seen how much surface rust had to be cleaned off before I repainted.

~Kevin~

Photo Date: 1-20-06


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

What paint are your using for this and what kind of prep and/or paint removal or sanding etc do you have to complete before you finish coat the parts? Really nice work. Looks like you have a workshop there to work on this stuff. Can you take photos of it and describe it. I need to construct a new one from after the storm and I am just looking at ideas!

Thanks.
:tractorsm


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OleGrandWizard _
> *What paint are your using for this and what kind of prep and/or paint removal or sanding etc do you have to complete before you finish coat the parts? Really nice work. Looks like you have a workshop there to work on this stuff. Can you take photos of it and describe it. I need to construct a new one from after the storm and I am just looking at ideas!
> 
> Thanks.
> :tractorsm *



The spray product for fuel tanks is called "Tank Tone", I posted a photo a few threads down Titled "Photo Of Tank Tone Product"

As for prep before painting, First I used a high pressure water cleaner. Of course first making sure all access holes in the fuel tank were completely sealed up to prevent water from entering.

After the tank was clean and dry I just used medium steel wool to remove the surface rust, I guess the mud and dirt that was on the tank must have protected the tank from rusting. I was really lucky that there was only light surface rust.

And as for the shop to work on the tractor, what your seeing in the photos is the storage building we had built last summer, is serves as a storage building for the tractor and a work shop too. And for equipment to work on the tractor all I have is a 10" Atlas metal turning Lathe and a floor model Drill Press.

I cleaned the engine head and top of the engine block with a air driven angle die grinder, with those pads that look like a scotch-brite pad, works great for removing gasket residue without harming the cast iron machined surface.

Thanks for your interest in my posts! tiphat 
~Kevin~


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Man! That looks better than brand new! Oddly - my Wife WANTS me to paint my 8N! She's trying to work it into the "budget". Maybe this Summer........


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Man! That looks better than brand new! Oddly - my Wife WANTS me to paint my 8N! She's trying to work it into the "budget". Maybe this Summer........ *



Yes, I was also amazed at the difference. That "Tank Tone" is one great product.

Thanks,
~Kevin~


----------

